# I feel like it's not enough



## sapphire21 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have been in therapy for a few months now for social anxiety and depression. I like my therapist but I feel like I'm getting no where. In fact, I'm feeling worse every day. I feel like I need something more than this. Does anyone know what is out there as far as treatment goes (if there even is anything) that is more intensive that just regular therapy. I'm so miserable. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## sapphire21 (Mar 14, 2011)

I've switched a few times so I'm starting to feel more and more hopeless 

I am thinking I will call my therapist tomorrow and see what I can do. I just can deal with it much longer.


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

Yea there is inpatient treatment....thats as intense as it gets. 

How many times a week do you go to therapy ?
Do you apply the things you learn from therapy ? You have to make it work...and you have to read, try new things and keep pushing yourself. Its not just go there once a week talk for 45 min and somehow things will get better....


----------



## sapphire21 (Mar 14, 2011)

I literally spend every waking hour trying to improve and it just seems to reveal even more problems. I've done everything my therapist has suggested and more. I only see her once a week. It just keeps getting worse...


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I can't say in your case, but in mine at one point I was too immersed in therapy and in trying to figure myself out. My therapist at the time asked if I was getting burnt out, and once she brought it up, it seemed clear to me that I was. I backed off for a bit and it helped.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sapphire21 said:


> I have been in therapy for a few months now for social anxiety and depression. I like my therapist but I feel like I'm getting no where. In fact, I'm feeling worse every day. I feel like I need something more than this. Does anyone know what is out there as far as treatment goes (if there even is anything) that is more intensive that just regular therapy. I'm so miserable.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Are you sure you aren't really improving?


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

sapphire21 said:


> I have been in therapy for a few months now for social anxiety and depression. I like my therapist but I feel like I'm getting no where. In fact, I'm feeling worse every day. I feel like I need something more than this. Does anyone know what is out there as far as treatment goes (if there even is anything) that is more intensive that just regular therapy. I'm so miserable.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


im not a fan of therapy for treating SA.

i beleive in just changing your mind set and thinking patterns with things like nlp, hypnosis and cbt, and then getting out there into the real world and changing yuor behaviours


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

So if you spend all day trying to improve, share.

What did you do all day yesterday to improve ?


----------



## LisaLisa (Mar 21, 2011)

I was in and out of therapy as a teenager into adulthood and I never felt it helped me. However everyone is different, just because it didn't work for me doesn't mean it won't for you. As a member mentioned are you sure you're not improving? Maybe try keeping a journal of what you're doing that the therapist suggests and documenting how you feel after trying that suggestion?! I'm 29yrs old and I still have issues with SA among other things, but what I found that helped me best is reading self help books, writing, and finding something that I can be creative with. These things don't always help and again I still deal with SA, just me opinion and experience. GOOD LUCK


----------



## sapphire21 (Mar 14, 2011)

She suggested I write, which I have been doing. It just gets me more frustrated though because it seems to bring up more problems that I have. So I get overwhelmed trying to write down everything. She also wanted me to do some things that make anxious. Such as going to the mall, and to explore those feelings. I have even tried doing crafts, reading, and I exercise daily. I am very sure that I am not improving. I have never felt this bad before. I have been diagnosed with SAD, depression and ADD. But I also think that I have OCD and possibly some other issues that I haven't identified. I just feel like there is so much going on with me that I can't overcome it all and I'm becoming increasingly frustrated and overwhelmed.


----------



## jangle1 (Jan 11, 2011)

From my research into social anxiety disorder the medication that seems to alleviate the physical and mental symptoms the most is Nardil. However, that medication comes at a price. Virtually every other medication has known interactions with it and in addition there are certain food groups you have to avoid lest you get a serious reaction known as hypertensive crisis.

If you're really desperate to get over SA and you're willing to stay to a strict diet, I would suggest Nardil. In addition Nardil has been indicated in the treatment of depression as well.

Apart from that drug, there is of course SSRIs which are less dangerous but have their own side effects. SNRIs, Tricyclics are also available but really when it comes to SSRIs, SNRIs, and Tricyclics it's more or less a random cocktail for each patient what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

sapphire21 said:


> I have been in therapy for a few months now for social anxiety and depression. I like my therapist but I feel like I'm getting no where. In fact, I'm feeling worse every day. I feel like I need something more than this. Does anyone know what is out there as far as treatment goes (if there even is anything) that is more intensive that just regular therapy. I'm so miserable.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


If you're in a big enough city, group therapy is often more effective. (It's effective in small towns too, but you can't get a group together!)
Also there are some atypical therapies like Gestalt Therapy, psychodrama - both of which are useful, but not easy to find; all the way up to whacko stuff like rebirthing that you might like to try. I used to like group Gestalt therapy, but I haven't been able to find any groups lately.


----------



## exotica (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey,

I believe you might be just struggling too much, which creates tension and negative emotions. I've experienced that psychological knowledge and self-analysis can sometimes result in negative experiences, because it all depends on what you focus. If you use therapy to focus on your "defectiveness", it affects you negatively by reinforcing the negative emotions. So perhaps you should focus on the direction you want to go, perhaps visualise yourself healthier and happier, and stop pushing yourself so hard. Talk to yourself and find out your long-term goals, even though right now they might seem unreal to you. It's difficult (for me at least) to accept that progress comes slowly. It is also not always easy to accept yourself the way you are at the present moment. This has to become a choice: either to slowly learn to love yourself, or to continue suffering.

Anyway, I believe you should definitely talk about your current fellings with your therapist. Particularly because it is not like it is the first time to you, as I understood. Your efforts show that you have a strong motivation to get better. Maybe it is time to work on directing your motivation to your peace and happiness.

Take care.


----------

